# Our New TTR (Purple Content)



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

Picked up out new 225TTR last week so time for a little clean.......

Roof was cleaned and re-proofed

Wheels removed then cleaned along with under arch area's.....

Before.......




























After........




























Next was the paintwork which was clayed then polished with Menzerna medium cut, followed by two coats of SRP with a PC (24hrs apart)

A few random reflection shots......





































And complete.......





































The interior and under bonnet will be next.....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Have you 'tweaked' the colour? That's never Merlin... :roll:

I fecking hate purple anyway... :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Well done.

Liking that colour. Looking nice and shiney. Bet you dont want to drive it and get it dirty... :lol:

I noticed that you never mentioned using a wax to protect the paint....? :?

Oh and being a newbie Rusty has a purple one too. Its the weekend and hes on the vino again... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bobski said:


> Oh and being a newbie Rusty has a purple one too. Its the weekend and hes on the vino again... :lol:


I don't!

Mine is Brilliant Black :lol: :lol: :lol:

I just have purple seats and matching calipers... :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Guess who else has been at the Vino.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bobski said:



> Guess who else has been at the Vino.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ribena mate... :lol:


----------



## procol_harum (Aug 21, 2007)

That's my old car [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm just pleased it has gone to a good home 

Keep taking care of her Garry, you never know i might want her back in a few years when i don't have to worry about a baby seat!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

bobski said:


> Well done.
> 
> Liking that colour. Looking nice and shiney. Bet you dont want to drive it and get it dirty... :lol:
> 
> ...


^^ well spotted. I hope you're gonna tell us you used a wax after all that hard work :wink:


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

TeeTees said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you're gonna tell us you used a wax after all that hard work :wink:


EGP'd the following day... :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Garry.L said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > bobski said:
> ...


Phew!  .....well done mate - I like the Merlin Purple ones 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Garry.L said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > bobski said:
> ...


I'd get something a little more durable than EGP on the paint...SRP would've lasted around a week, with EGP I'd reckon a week and a day :wink:

Nice looking polish job though, well done 

Dave


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Best colour TT period :wink:


----------

